
Phoenix flights cancelled due to extreme heat - boulos
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/40339730
======
boulos
Wow. From the article:

> the cancellations mostly affected regional flights on the smaller Bombardier
> CRJ airliners, which have a maximum operating temperature of about 118F
> (48C).

That seems like an awfully low cutoff point. The article alludes to this being
about lift / needing to get more thrust to compensate. How much more lift are
we talking about to get into 130F territory?

